# double het snow's



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

hi guys,
what would the offspring be if i bred a pair of double het snows together
cheers
harry


----------



## stevehunter (Feb 24, 2010)

boas? or royals?


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Western Hognose


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

56.25% Poss het Axanthic and/or Albino
18.7%% Albino poss het Axanthic 
18.75% Axanthic pos het albino
6.25% Snow


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

stevehunter said:


> boas? or royals?


doesn't matter: victory:

The answer below is applicable to ANY two recessive mutation dbl het breedings.




sam12345 said:


> 56.25% Poss het Axanthic and/or Albino
> 18.7%% Albino poss het Axanthic
> 18.75% Axanthic pos het albino
> 6.25% Snow


 
This ratio applies to all recessive mutations over all species (from boas and pythons, through hognoses into pea plants and carnations)

Just as a single recessive mutation het to het (monohybrid cross) gives 

3/4 normal 66% the mutation
1/4 visual

regardless of the species or the mutation (as long as its recessive)


All dihybrid crosses of dbl hets give

9/16 normal 66% poss het mutation A and mutation B
3/16 Homozygous (visual) mutation A 66% poss het mutation B 
3/16 Homozygous (visual) mutation B 66% poss het mutation A
1/16 Homozygous (visual) mutation A and mutation B 

regardless of the species or the mutation (as long as both are recessive)



(Even if they are not recessive, the ratios are the same, but the difference will be that the 'hets' may be visable therefore detectable and you may not have any 'poss hets')


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully I can prove some of these out, am buying a pair of het snows early next year


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Patmufc said:


> Hopefully I can prove some of these out, am buying a pair of het snows early next year


when you get there, keep all females and all visuals


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

alan1 said:


> when you get there, keep all females and all visuals


Definatley mate, just hope I get lucky, thats even if I get a good clutch, can't count my chickens before they hatch spose


----------

